# Slimmy Castile soap



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm wanting to make Castile soap. I've read up on it and know to only use olive oil but I also know that it will make a slimmy bar of soap....so my question is what do you use to keep the soap from being slimmy without adding other oils? Herbs? Ok what are some suggestions of herbs and do you grind them to a powder or leave them chunky? What else am I missing? Thanks Linda


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

A good long cure supposedly helps some. But I add coconut oil.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

When someone asks for a castile they don't want anything but olive oil in it. I pack mine with herbs and give it a long cure. I use essential oils, mint, eucalyptus, lemon, listea and tea tree, so it's super strong and doesn't fade with 6 weeks of curing on the racks. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

When you say herbs do you mean the essential oils or ground herbs? 
Linda


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Oh, I know that, Vicki. Unless, of course, they've been using Dr. Bronners or somesuch, since he's redefined "castile" to mean "veggie".


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I use essential oils, but also ground herbs. Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My last batches of castile hardened up pretty fast. I got sam's olive oil...maybe it's not all olive? And the lather isn't particularly slimy either....kind of, but not bad.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You know if it is curing fast, or coming to trace fast, it ain't olive oil  Most are blends in the made in the USA oils. Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Yeah, I noticed that after I purchased a bottle of OlivExtra Plus. I thought I was getting extra virgin Olive oil, but really didn't watch the label... this one was right there in plain sight...my mistake for not reading. But the good thing is I can use it in another recipe so not all is lost. Linda


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

This thread shows a test of olive oils (I think). Scroll down 'til you find it. Really not pertinent for soaping, IMO, but cooking oils, yes.

http://soapmakingforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=20319&highlight=adulterated


----------



## smithurmonds (Jan 20, 2011)

You're not kidding about it taking forever to reach trace, Vicki. For folks that use olive oil and coconut oil what is the ratio?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have done 75/25 olive to coconut, and 70/30, as well. There's some slow tracing soap, if you use EVOO. (I use pomace, so it actually moves at a reasonable speed.)


----------

